# rear caliper wont compress



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

was changing my rear brake pads on a 98 jetta (disks) and the caliper wont compress to fit the new pads







used the special tool and a big ass c clamp. tried it all. any ideas?


----------



## FrankenFox (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: rear caliper wont compress (vr6freak)*

Just so we are clear here, you were trying to _screw_ the caliper clockwise, not just compress it, correct? When I did mom's rear brakes (2001 Golf) I had to use some decent inward pressure while I turned the piston.


----------



## francismartin (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: rear caliper wont compress (vr6freak)*

Remove cover from reservoir in engine compartment. Be careful, when you're ready to compress piston, open bleeder near piston a little bit, be careful, don't break bleeder valve. Don't allow reservoir to drain more than 1/3.
Try tool again.
Good Luck.


----------



## ldr_mn (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: rear caliper wont compress (francismartin)*

wow, im an idiot. I'm having the same problem with my car, except for I messed up. I had both back wheels off, and the pads removed from the RR caliper. Could not figure the dang thing out, my buddy has a 94 jetta, and he never had to turn his piston to compress it. So, anyways, we pumped the breaks a couple times to bleed them(forgetting that we had the RR caliper taken off), about 3 pumps later, we had break fluid all over, and the RR caliper was pushed out to its max, and there was break fluid leaking from the hose that connects to the caliper. So, im gonna try and turn them now, but I was wondering what kinda tool you used? and if anyone has any idea if I f*$#ed my RR caliper all up....geez....shoulda just came here first.


----------



## ldr_mn (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: rear caliper wont compress (ldr_mn)*

and i guess, while im at it...any tips on removing thw whole caliper together? the ebrake hose looks like it might be a pain..


----------



## Brainstatic911 (Sep 13, 2003)

there is a special tool that the newer calipers use. matco, snap on and i think mac tools all have there own versions.. basically there is one nut on a shaft that rotates the piston clockwise like 1.8th of a turn or so then the other nut is used to press the piston into the caliper.. then repeat the process..... being that i work on mercedes and they don't have these types of calipers i don't find it a good idea to spend 75-100 bucks for a tool that i'll only use once or twice a year. when i have to do the brakes on either a vw or say a nissan (and there are a few others) i just take a med pair of channel locks and rotate the "Head" of the piston clockwise, then take large channel locks and press the piston into the caliper say 1/4" or so.. then repeat..... just make sure that you don't tear the boot on the piston.. because then dirt gets in and that may freeze your piston... then it's time for new calipers!!!


----------



## 6m459 (Mar 28, 2004)

Ok so I have the RR caliper of my 91 Passat 'cause I couldn't press and turn with enough force all at once to compress the piston while it was on the car.
I have it in the vice held by the caliper body. I have a big ass C clamp pressing on the piston and a pair of vise grips around the piston to rotate it. Finally it goes in.
It seemed to take a lot of pressing force, even with the rotation. How do I know if the piston is OK or not? It sure seemed to take a lot of force! I thought it was toast till I read these posts.
Thanks,
BJH


----------



## Brainstatic911 (Sep 13, 2003)

if you lift the boot on the caliper a lil bit you can spray some lube in there..just to help it move a little bit more freely. next time you go to change the pads look at the difference in pad thickness.. say the outer pad is still 1/2 there and the inner pad is gone then it mean the caliper is still sticking and that your should replace it. if they are wearing equally then your good to go.. i wouldn't worry about it failing you due to the fact that is your rear pads and most cars rely more heavily on the front set up.


----------



## mvillard (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Brainstatic911)*

Wow, it seems like this is a common issue. I have to take the day off work tommorrow cause I have my breaks apart and can't get my Piston to compress to fit over the break pads. Do I need this "special" tool for a MK3 Jetta? Its pretty clear that I'm gonna kill these Calipers(probably with a sledge hammer) anyone know a good replacement, that does not require all this screwing around?


----------



## Brainstatic911 (Sep 13, 2003)

i'm not sure.......i don't know when vw decided to go with this style caliper..but you coan always just use the channel locks..


----------

